# Pessoa lunging system



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I was wondering what opinions everyone has on the Pessoa lunging system ? 
Pros vs cons basically ?


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it's rarely purchased by someone who is going to use it correctly. It's expensive for what it is; I much prefer using a surcingle with long lines (not that that is impossible to use incorrectly, it still requires skill). I do not like how the butt rope connects to the bit; I've never used one but my horse would get behind the bit and suck back if lengthening his strides hit himself in the mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you looked into the Tellington Jones Balance rein and body wrap? She has a few videos on youtube. She uses tensor bandages. One gal uses polo wraps.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's too gimmicky to suit my tastes -- I liken it to one of those quick fix deals that is the polar opposite of what skill, dedication and time will accomplish.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Just to clarify and get out there I am not buying one or using one I was just curious as to how they work.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very anti their use. People kept suggesting I use one on a horse I was training, to "teach her how to use herself", but with the butt rope attached to the bit, every time the horse takes a stride, they bump themselves in the mouth. It encourages sucking back and falling behind the vertical. It encourages a false frame.

I don't lunge to develop roundness. I lunge for respect (there's a whole huge process to this!) and sometimes I'll lunge to try out a new saddle to see if it fits before I get on, because I'd rather not be bucked off if it doesn't. I also lunge with a saddle on the first few times a horse wears one, so that I'm not on its back if it decides to buck.

Roundness comes after you have rhythm, straightness, and impulsion. Usually, with rhythm, straightness, impulsion and contact, roundness will come on its own.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

How it works -- It's essentially a mechanical pressure and release system and not a very forgiving one. As Blue eyed pony said, the horse learns that if it doesn't want to take a hit from either the front or rear of the device, it keeps its mouth away from it (creating the problem of not seeking the bit, getting behind the vertical) and it keeps its legs tucked under its body. The single biggest problem aside from it being uncomfortable to wear, as I see it, is that the device cannot adjust for individual body type and mental capacity in relation to what would be the best possible position for that individual to manage in order to achieve true collection.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think this is for a horse that already engages properly.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, what everybody else said.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have a problem with using a bum rope to encourage the horse to get its legs under itself, and I don't have a problem with using side reins to provide the horse with something to work into on the lunge, but the bum rope cannot be connected to the mouth.


----------

